# Thanks Canada Corals!



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas from Tim in Wasaga Beach!

Merry Christmas all you reefers out there in reefland!

Went to B.D. sale at Canada Corals...wowwwww....what a day!!!!!

The SERVICE there from Isabel and two other people was incredible!!!!!

Talk about paying attention to detail ! They deserve the business let me

tell you....ultra kind and courteous and go RIGHT OUT OF THEIR WAY to 

not only HELP but IMPRESS and impressed I was!!!! Even with the place

having well over 100 people in there shoulder to shoulder they did not flinch....WHAT AN EFFORT THEY MAKE! NO MOSS GROWING ON THEM!!!!

They had a very well organized system of fairness and they were spot on 

with consistency and dedication to their work! I LOVE CANADA CORALS!

Special thanks to Isabel !!! Some guys were asking if she was REEF SAFE!!! lolololo (just hillarious!!!!) they were wanting to take her home!!!!! lolol

What a super nice girl and talk about huge effort to help...amazing!!

Thanks to Victor Motta for telling me about this store! I brought a friend with me and he was fully impressed also! The coral selection was super and very well displayed!

THE CLEANLINESS of the store is something my wife will appreciate and I will bring her with me to see the store next time down...wow...very nice.

Tim


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Good to see you too, Tim. It's been too long.

CC is in a league of their own. Hands down one of the best stores in the GTA and beyond. Seen a good amount of stores all over the world, in person and online, and CC has them generally beat by a large margin. 

And they're always getting better.

Clean, polished and a remarkably heavily design-oriented business - top notch equipment, modern execution....no less than a full-on experience for the average reefer.

It's all in the details and their finishing touches. I appreciate that level of attention they put into the hobby, their business and their clientele.

z


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*hi Zaker!!!!!!*

OH Ya!!! and got to see my ole buddy Zak whom have not seen in kazillion years as he was at Canada Corals on Boxing Day also! Zak, for you newbies in the hobby, is the kind of guy that over 12 years of me being on Aquarium Pros website...every time I would see a coral that blew me away it was HIS!!!!!!!
So..him being at Canada Corals is a testimonial of high end corals or he would 
not waste his time going there in my opinion...Vic Also! HI ZAK! It was super getting to spend a bit of time with you and picking your brain some more! lolol
Hope I was able to help you a bit too with my off the wall style lolo
We GOTTA HAVE FUN in the hobby!

Love the place! I love a few places of course....but I was totally impressed
with this store....TOP SHELF CC !!!!

Tim


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Patwa said:


> Good to see you too, Tim. It's been too long.
> 
> CC is in a league of their own. Hands down one of the best stores in the GTA and beyond. Seen a good amount of stores all over the world, in person and online, and CC has them generally beat by a large margin.
> 
> ...


well said



sohal tang said:


> OH Ya!!! and got to see my ole buddy Zak whom have not seen in kazillion years as he was at Canada Corals on Boxing Day also! Zak, for you newbies in the hobby, is the kind of guy that over 12 years of me being on Aquarium Pros website...every time I would see a coral that blew me away it was HIS!!!!!!!
> So..him being at Canada Corals is a testimonial of high end corals or he would
> not waste his time going there in my opinion...Vic Also! HI ZAK! It was super getting to spend a bit of time with you and picking your brain some more! lolol
> Hope I was able to help you a bit too with my off the wall style lolo
> ...


Well said part 2

I bought a stand of Patwa some years ago, said it was for my first aquarium (planted freshwater) he was like "yeah that's *sorta* cool, but you'll be into SW soon". Did't believe him at the time but he was right.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Sohal tang
I remember you are the guy bought my pair of Aussies Leopard Wrasse in AP  
Welcome to Gtaaquaria


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*zoapaly thanks!*

Thanks for the hello and welcome Zoapaly....
I am not as active on boards as use to be...time getting scarce lolol
But I always love when I do get a chance to say hello to people!

That leopard wrasse is the serious CORNER STONE of my fish population!!!
And..POPULATION I HAVE!!! Great addition to my reef thanks again!

I have this site bookmarked in my favorites now so I can cruize it now and then thanks...

If your ever up around Wasaga Beach area contact me a few days ahead so we can connect and come over for a reef visit! lolol

Thanks
Tim


----------

